# Maaco



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

They killed it! My buddies dad owns one and got me a $900 for $500 out the door, took only 3 days and they sanded it, sprayed it, wet sanded, polished, buffed, etc. Dodge Viper gloss white

Came with a 3 year warranty, and very pleased!
I went to one in Dayton, Ohio, it has many awards as one of the top 10 Maaco's in the Maaco chain, 10 years in a row!

:thumbup:


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great man!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks great man!


Thanks!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good! Just not sure about the votex chin in white. You need some black parts to break it up a little bit. :thumbup:


----------



## mr.tt (Dec 28, 2013)

Turned out awesome.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

/Eyejoy :heart:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good! Just not sure about the votex chin in white. You need some black parts to break it up a little bit. :thumbup:


yea I'm now thinking about the cupra r lip


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks great!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Would have never expected that to be a maaco job. Ha it looks good though man. Between between Matt and now you, i want to spray my car soo bad. :banghead:

Did they spray the jambs or bay?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

LF_gottron said:


> yea I'm now thinking about the cupra r lip


Cupra R lip :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: with Votex:










No need to trim the tips shorter either as you do for the standard chin. The fit to the wheel wells is perfect.

cheers.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Paint looks good. :thumbup:

Why didn't you fix the side skirt?

That Dapper sticker has got to go.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

SteveAngry said:


> ...Why didn't you fix the side skirt?



I think his top pic is without the votex side skirt.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


> I think his top pic is without the votex side skirt.


I'm looking at the third pic where it looks like there's a ridge? 

Ones I've seen were flush. As were mine when I test fit them.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Cupra R lip :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: with Votex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just picked one up that i plan on running on my votex too, did you trim the 2 center post on the top of the lip? 



SteveAngry said:


> I'm looking at the third pic where it looks like there's a ridge?
> 
> Ones I've seen were flush. As were mine when I test fit them.


Mine fit pretty similar to that, not perfectly flush.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

White :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

What's up with the skirts- are they votex?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

lucpost said:


> I just picked one up that i plan on running on my votex too, did you trim the 2 center post on the top of the lip?
> 
> Mine fit pretty similar to that, not perfectly flush.




Yes, you still have to trim the 2 center posts and the little nubs. The bottom of the votex is smooth/flat. 


Mine fit similar too. Not perfectly flush as the top edge is slightly rounded. I think the white just shows the "lip" a little more than the darker colors.

b.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

SteveAngry said:


> Paint looks good. :thumbup:
> 
> Why didn't you fix the side skirt?
> 
> That Dapper sticker has got to go.





DougLoBue said:


> White :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> What's up with the skirts- are they votex?



I thought the skirts were oem but i don't think they are, we removed the skirts and painted them separate but then when we reinstalled them they didn't sit flush again. bummer


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

lucpost said:


> Would have never expected that to be a maaco job. Ha it looks good though man. Between between Matt and now you, i want to spray my car soo bad. :banghead:
> 
> *Did they spray the jambs or bay?*


??


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

hunTTsvegas said:


> ??


they sprayed the bottom of the jam, flat part and under the TT door stills, thats all. i could have had them spray all the jams and stuff but that cost more obviously and takes more time obviously. And definitely not bay, i was not gonna pull the motor haha. in my eyes its like a vinyl wrap job but more legit.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

The skirts are def votex, unless they make a rep I've never seen before. Did you use any adhesive to mount them back on? When I put mine on, I used windshield glass sealant and put blobs like every 3 inches along the topish of the skirt.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

They they reinstalled with adhesive and tape around them but they just dont line up, i think they are reps


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I've never heard of Votex side skirt reps before.. but either way the white is awesome.


----------

